# Saying "meow" for the fist time



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I am new to this site and very glad I found it. My kitties keep me on my toes by showing me that they are smarter than I am every once and awhile so.......

....it is nice to have an outlet for my laughter and my questions.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Rebecca!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi there! Welcome. Feel free to share. Ilove hearing silly stories about kitties. Also love pictures hint hint lol


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

*Hello*

Hay welcome i hav just joined to so i am just a kitten hehe too
Hope to here more about your babies!


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

*Pics of my little guys!!!*

Here is a picture of my Faith - she doesn't like the flash LOL










Here's Tim - not at all as serious as his picture!!!










Here they are together on my kitchen table, in my old apartment in Canada, while I was at work.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have beautiful babies  . I am especially partial to grey babies :wink: .


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome, they are gorgeous!

Mine heate the flash too


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Rebecca, Tim and Faith! Very cute kitties. We want to hear all about them.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome, from another Dallas-ite!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Rebecca, your cats are so cute on top of the kitchen table


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome! Very Cute Cats! the black and white one on the table looks like mine!


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

Slave_To_Cats said:


> Welcome! Very Cute Cats! the black and white one on the table looks like mine!


Oh dear!!! If he is anything like Tim then you most definitely have your hands full as well as some aching sides!! :lol:


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

lol heres a pic of my kitty


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 7, 2005)

Slave_To_Cats said:


> lol heres a pic of my kitty



Here's another pic of Tim. They sure do look alike except my Special Guy sleeps a little upside down. LOL


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

